# How to split large 4' - 6- rounds??



## Farmer Sue (Nov 11, 2009)

Local tree srevice has dropped and bucked 6 large oaks on our farm. He bucked them approx 18" tall but some are over 5 foot round.
The small rounds will get processed thru the troy built 27 ton splitter. What should my husband do with the large rounds.
He has a Kubota 37 hp tractor with a grapple, other wise we wouldn't even be able to move them.


P.S. I wish to thank a member here  "B " for his helpfull info on the splitter choice.
I find it amazing: I've been trying to get my husband to buy a new suit for over 6 months. I tell him that a forum member said we need to buy a troy built splitter. He tuggs his boots on, hooks up the horse trailer and we are off to lowes!! 

Thanks for all your knowlege and help.


----------



## Cal-MI (Nov 11, 2009)

I have readily split 4 ft diameter oak. I calculate one section weighs 400 pounds. All you have to do is roll it up to your Unicorn log splitter. The advantage of the Unicorn (screw) splitter is that you do not have to lift large rounds. Just lean them into the screw.
Unfortunately, they are no longer manufactured.

I have also split 4 ft rounds by making a couple of starting slits with the chain saw and inserting 2-3 wedges.


----------



## quads (Nov 12, 2009)

If it's a vertical splitter,  I think you could back it up to the round, or get the round to it.  Then, as long as you can get a bite on it with the splitting wedge, it will split or start splitting.  You may have to turn the round a few times to get it all split.

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2009)

noodle them into 1/4ers


----------



## wellbuilt home (Nov 12, 2009)

We just roll the rounds on to the splitter in vertical mode or shim  the round up and push the splitter into the log. 
  Its easier to cut the round in half with a saw then work with the splitter. John


----------



## JustWood (Nov 12, 2009)

1/2" drill and bit, 1 can black powder, 10' of cannon fuse, 1/2" dowel, matches, and 12 pack of fav beer.


----------



## albertj03 (Nov 12, 2009)

I was splitting some 3 and 4 foot oak rounds yesterday with a Cub Cadet 27 ton splitter in vertical and it handeled it fine. Hardest part was just moving those rounds and getting them under the wedge. Not sure if it was just the tree or if it was because it was so old but it was full of knots which weren't very fun.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 12, 2009)

Haven't had to deal with oak that large, but with maple that large I'd hit it with a 10lb sledge and 5 or 6 wedges.  Cut slabs away from the edge working your way around.  You need a bunch of wedges for when a couple of them get stuck.  

Matt


----------



## NHFarmer (Nov 12, 2009)

Lee's got the right idea


----------



## Duetech (Nov 12, 2009)

Big rounds I flake the edges with a splitting maul or maul and wedges. 7-8+/- trips round that 5 footer and you'll be looking for pieces to split down. (Hint: you will probably take a few moments to reflect on your progress but it might take days to break out of the deep thought it genders to swing the maul again)


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 12, 2009)

We've split those big 5' rounds before. Because they are oak, they are heavy beasts. That big might take 2 guys to get one on the splitter but it certainly can be done. You can even do them alone as I have. You need a pry bar. Get the bar under the log and lift while turning it a bit. It might take 3 or 4 times doing this but it works without straining yourself. A cant hook comes in really handy here too and can work better than a pry bar.

Once you get the ram through once, turn the log around and with one more split, you then have 2 pieces which make the work much easier again. Then just keep hacking away.

I've also split tons of these big rounds using a sledge and wedge. With oak, usually 2 wedges would be all you would need. With a splitting maul it might take several hits before it opens up but it will. Just don't keep hitting in the same spot expecting it to split; keep hitting all the way across and it will break loose. 

Good luck. Glad you got that new splitter!


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Heh.. I've been splitting 3+' diameter rounds of 16" red oak with my fiskars.  I take the edges off first (aiming for 6" maximum bite) - the initial pieces take 5-7 wacks to come off but as someone said they flake off surprisingly easy.  Then there is a nice rectangle that I then work down taking 5"  boards off - each of these takes 3-5 hits to break off (I keep working the narrow edge as I go until it takes 1-2 hits to get the pieces off).  I just started splitting these big pieces on Monday and frankly surprised myself that I could even do it at all, nevermind just how relatively easy it turned out to be.  The other part that was wonderful is just how much wood one round gets you - I overfill my wheelbarrow with just one!  Now that is rewarding.  I've spent more effort with far less payoff splitting a crotch piece with 12" diameter...

IF I had a mechanical splitter I would probably stop and use it as soon as I could lift the piece into the splitter or as someone else said, go vertical and move the splitter to the round.  I've never used one though so my advice there is hear-say and perhaps worth less than what you paid for it


----------



## billb3 (Nov 12, 2009)

I've done some big bottom-of-the tree rounds (not 5 feet, though) and I've used wedges.
I needed three  for the 42 inch ones I did by hand. and a pry bar, too. Split in four or eight would get them down to a more readily handled size for a splitter.
I like splitting oak with wedges (except for crotches)by hand.

Unfortunately, most  of the large oaks here have been  homes for borers which then become homes for carpenter ants and they become rather hollow at the base.


----------



## Gomez (Nov 12, 2009)

+1 on the wedges and sledge to quarter them.


----------



## quads (Nov 12, 2009)

It sounds as though Sue and her husband just bought a new splitter from Lowe's, so I imagine they'll be itching to use it.  Which is why I didn't mention it in my first post, but large oak can be split by hand.  Most of the time the larger the oak round is, the easier it splits.  Some of the smaller diameter rounds can be a real bear to split, but not usually the big ones (speaking from experience with nothing bigger than 3' diameter though).


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2009)

quads said:
			
		

> It sounds as though Sue and her husband just bought a new splitter from Lowe's, so I imagine they'll be itching to use it. Which is why I didn't mention it in my first post, but large oak can be split by hand. Most of the time the larger the oak round is, the easier it splits. Some of the smaller diameter rounds can be a real bear to split, but not usually the big ones (speaking from experience with nothing bigger than 3' diameter though).




I done a 45in. even the littlest of splits seem very heavy it was a long day


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2009)

Roll 'em on, lift and split.  No biggie.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> Roll 'em on, lift and split.  No biggie.



lol sweeeeeeeeeet deal there jags


----------



## Jags (Nov 12, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have never had an 18" thick section I couldn't roll. ;-P


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2009)

Jags said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had some red oak 45in. that 2 of us couldn't roll up the ramp, and both of us in pretty good shape.I will not be as eager for the next giant oak!


----------



## Wet1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Anything that size I don't even both trying to move or split... I just fire up a BFS.  Then again, I'll use any excuse to fire up a BFS!  :cheese:


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Anything that size I don't even both trying to move or split... I just fire up a BFS.  Then again, I'll use any excuse to fire up a BFS!  :cheese:



+1


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 12, 2009)

Farmer Sue said:
			
		

> How to split large 4’ - 6- rounds??




Anything I cannot halve I simply peel like an onion.


----------



## zzr7ky (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi - 

I really like getting the large rounds.  No much competision from less dedicated folks ; ).    I just use 2-3 wedges, plus 4 wooden wedges (back-up), and break them up with a sledge hammer.  It is fast.  I split off the sides, squaring the round, then half the remaining square once or twice.  They are then small enough that anyone can split them.  

It there is a bad crotch I cut a bit more, No need to struggle.

ATB & Congrat's!
Mike


----------



## Tony H (Nov 12, 2009)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Haven't had to deal with oak that large, but with maple that large I'd hit it with a 10lb sledge and 5 or 6 wedges.  Cut slabs away from the edge working your way around.  You need a bunch of wedges for when a couple of them get stuck.
> 
> Matt



Works the same  for oak , I did a four foot oak this summer and split the rounds until I could move them around with my hand cart using 6 wedges a 3lb and 8 lb sledge and a 4' pry bar. 
The pieces are now sized so that I can get them up on the splitter


----------



## karri0n (Nov 12, 2009)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> Anything that size I don't even both trying to move or split... I just fire up a BFS.  Then again, I'll use any excuse to fire up a BFS!  :cheese:




I'll bite.

BFS???

The google fails me.


----------



## ecfinn (Nov 12, 2009)

karri0n said:
			
		

> Wet1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to guess "Big Effin Saw"...   :coolcheese:


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a bunch of large maple rounds that are knotted and twisted...I have whacked away at them till the cows come home and have been defeated every time so far...I only have 2 wedges and a maul. I wonder if renting a splitter would be worth it @ 60 bucks a day or just junk the gnarly bastages and buy a face cord CSD for the same price.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 12, 2009)

Eric said:
			
		

> karri0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep the big one


----------



## Farmer Sue (Nov 13, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise. As soon as this nor'eastern clears out, will give it a try.
Oh yeah, I'll post pics.
Thanks again!


----------



## wendell (Nov 13, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> noodle them into 1/4ers



+1

Plus, it is a lot of fun! (Sorry, Dennis. This is one thing we disagree on.)


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2009)

We have the same issue, but it's doug fir and hemlock, 4-5', 18" thick rounds. I buried 2 wedges and have started the split, but it looks like it will need to be rolled over and I have to go out and buy some more wedges to get it to separate clean through. These ole bones are not going to be rolling around 2-400# rounds. In my younger years I might have been eager to hand split, but considering there's about 5-6 cords of this stuff, it will take more than me.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 15, 2009)

Work around the edges by hand, preferably with a Fiskars. Big Oak is an easy hand split. I'm guessing it would be easier to split it by hand where it is than to drag it to the hydraulic splitter. The big stuff is no harder to split than the smaller stuff. In some ways its easier or quicker because you don't have to stop and get the next round for a while. Don't try to half it. Just take slabs of the edge.


----------



## bsimon (Nov 15, 2009)

Slow1 said:
			
		

> Heh.. I've been splitting 3+' diameter rounds of 16" red oak with my fiskars.  I take the edges off first (aiming for 6" maximum bite) - the initial pieces take 5-7 wacks to come off but as someone said they flake off surprisingly easy.



+1

I'm aching for a hydraulic splitter, but it sounds like they make people forget how to swing an axe.  

And it bears repeating: on a large round, go after the edges, don't try to split it in two.


----------



## mtnmizer (Nov 15, 2009)

A point worth mentionioning is to let the blocks set for a while after
bucking.  A round that takes a wedge and not spilt will split a lot easier after
it dries for a while.  Split on the check lines.    BFS +2  MM


----------



## begreen (Nov 15, 2009)

I am getting that impression with the fir that that would be a good plan. I can let the rounds sit for a few months. There are exceptions. Madrona is fairly easy to split green and much harder to split after it starts to dry out.


----------



## shawng111 (Nov 15, 2009)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Work around the edges by hand, preferably with a Fiskars. Big Oak is an easy hand split. I'm guessing it would be easier to split it by hand where it is than to drag it to the hydraulic splitter. The big stuff is no harder to split than the smaller stuff. In some ways its easier or quicker because you don't have to stop and get the next round for a while. Don't try to half it. Just take slabs of the edge.



+1, thats exactly what I do.


----------



## Rich L (Nov 15, 2009)

EatenByLimestone said:
			
		

> Haven't had to deal with oak that large, but with maple that large I'd hit it with a 10lb sledge and 5 or 6 wedges.  Cut slabs away from the edge working your way around.  You need a bunch of wedges for when a couple of them get stuck.
> 
> Matt


 The above is what I do also with large rounds and if the wedge gets stuck in a knot out comes the twenty pound sledge.


----------



## begreen (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll give it a try with some more wedges and am tempted to pick up a Fiskars. There's a lot to practice on.


----------



## lobsta1 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have some logs about 4' diameter. Most are oak. I won't be able to get to them for a few more weeks. To give myself some walking room. yesterday I cut off a round on the end of one log. Actually it wasn't a "round". I had to chunk it down as my Makita only has a 20" bar. On a whim I counted the rings. Roughly there were at least 160 rings. Luckily I do have a splitter as I tried to sink a pulp hook in one of the heart sections. HA! The hook just bounced off. It took seven or eight tries to get the tip of the hook to penetrate. I think trying to hand split would be a very frustrating & exhausting experience.
Al


----------



## Valhalla (Nov 17, 2009)

Let them freeze solid first. Then with a buddy
go at them with your best tools!


----------



## Cal-MI (Nov 17, 2009)

My Dad said that when it was zero F, the big rounds split as easily as glass. He spent the winter of 1929 keeping a resort supplied with firewood. One man, an axe, and a crosscut saw.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2009)

Got the Fiskars and a grenade. After some practice, the Fiskars worked fairly well on 24" rounds by slabbing off the edges. But the really big rounds just laughed at both tools. I may just need to wait until it's had a chance to dry out some.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2009)

Tried the Fiskars on some 36" hemlock rounds today. They are also green, but a completely different tree. The Fiskars worked well at flaking off the sides. Progress was pretty quick. I also tried again on the large fir rounds, but they laughed at all I tried. It looks like waiting until these rounds start showing checks before splitting is the best plan here.


----------



## lobsta1 (Nov 28, 2009)

BG,
Never having seen a big hemlock, can you tell me if you get splits in the heart like my crude drawing. If you do, try taking your saw & cutting a groove in line with them deep enough to start a wedge. I tried a couple of crude approximations of wedges. I use a 3 lb hand hand sledge to get them started. Then you can take a mighty swing with a sledge & usually split them. Otherwise like you say, whatever edged tool you swing at it, just bounces off.
Al


----------

